# Hair Algea???



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

What is it, and how do I get rid of it?

I do not know my phosphate levels or nitrites.... I cant find a test kit localy. What may cause this type of Algea?

3.6 wpg
Flourite
DIY Co2 W/Hagen Ladder


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

Here is a picture of my tank, it is set up for Dwarf Puffers and I am waiting for my R. Indicia to show up as my B.G. plants...


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

Need to get test kits for nitrates & phosphates, I suspect this is the reason for your hair algae they may to high or low. If you can not find them locally than order on-line...http://www.bigalsonline.com/?splash_done=1

Get some algae eaters and some fast growing plants to help soak up nutrients to starve out the algae. The main thing is to get a nutrient balance in your tank.

Also make sure that your C02 is between 20-30ppm.


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

Looks like hair algae to me, most cases is because of too much phosphates. All my tanks had it once, but they went away in a few months after little to no fertilizing. Clipped the most infected leaves and eventually dosed little more gradually. Then I started the regular dosing with successful growth and no algae. 
Just my experience.


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

Well I am getting more, fast growing background plants soon. When they get here, I will try to trim some of the infected leaves and hope to starve the algae


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

That alone will not help, it is more important to get a balance in the nutrients. Get a P04 & N03 test kits, most likely this is the reason for your hair algae.


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

Yeap, I agree with Trenac and Ming. Don't dose any micro (Flourish or Plantex) at all for a few weeks. May increase nitrate if you have none. I wouldn't dose PO4 over 0.25 or none at all since you don't have that many fast growing plants right now.


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

Well I just ordered a test kit so I will let you guys know what my levels are when it gets here!


----------



## Newkidonthetank (Apr 3, 2004)

do ottos eat hair algae? oh and is hair algae common on tank walls? i think thats what it is?


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

Newkid... Otto's eat soft algae's. Yes, hair algae will grow on glass. Here is a link to help you ID the algae you have: http://www.plantgeek.net/article_viewer.php?id=9

Amano's & Tiger shrimp will eat hair algae. Mollys will also pick at it.


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

I have my water parameters...


Ph: 7.4
Kh: 100
Gh: 140
Po4: .25
Nh3: 0
No2: 0
No3: >5
CA: 40

What do I need to do to stop algae?


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

You may want to raise your CO2 level. You only have less than 7ppm of it right now and with that kind of lighting, it's way too low.


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

With my DIY co2 and hagen ladder, how can I raise the co2?


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

What's your tank's size? You could use bigger bottle or multiple bottles (use T-connector) to inject.


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

it is only a 10g and I am averaging 1 bubble every 10 seconds.... the bubbles never make it to the surface, so there is 100% absorbtion???


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

I use a 2L coke bottle with Hagen ladder in my 10gl. 1 bubble every 4 second and get about 30ppm of CO2. I know every tanks are different but you may want to try bigger bottle. Do you use hagen canister right now?


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

Yes, that is what I have right now...


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

Change the Hagen canister to a 2L Coke bottle. Stop dosing micro or trace if you're still doing it until the algae is under controlroud:


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

I have not dosed in a while, I will try the 2 liter next co2 batch (2 weeks or so)... Any advice on mixture?


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

I tried different ratio and right now I go with 1.5 cups of sugar, half teaspoon of yeast. It will take 3 days before the CO2 production reaches its max but the production is very constant for about 3 weeks. You could use 1 teaspoon of yeast and get the CO2 to kick in faster but will last the most 2 weeks and the production is not that constant.


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

My ph is at 7.2 today... would a 1.5 liter gatorade bottle work? I am scared of jumping to a 2 liter might sing my ph too much for my dwarf puffers. I only want to get my ph down to 6.8 at the lowest!


----------

